# problem with postfix



## xwwu (Oct 3, 2013)

Dear friends,

The warning message is as follows:


```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/postfix restart
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
postfix/postfix-script: stopping the Postfix mail system
postfix/postfix-script: waiting for the Postfix mail system to terminate
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
/usr/local/sbin/postconf: warning: /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
postfix/postfix-script: starting the Postfix mail system
```

What's the meaning of 
	
	



```
unused parameter: virtual_create_maildirsize=yes
```
?


----------



## johnblue (Oct 3, 2013)

Postfix 2.9-ish or so was changed to provide you with a report of warnings. Since this is an "unused parameter" my thoughts are that you can safely comment this out in the configuration to make it go away if you do not want to look at it.


----------

